# 50$ monolights



## friedrice1212 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey folks, I just received wind from Adorama that they launched some new monolights. Price is ridiculously low, starting at 50$ for a 120Ws model. There's gotta be a catch somewhere I figure. I almost feel like trying a couple out just to see what they really are. I mean, for 50$ each...

Anyway, just putting it out there. What do you guys think? Sugar-coated bomb or not?

http://www.adorama.com/searchsite/default.aspx?searchinfo=fplfbf*



P.S. Not affiliated with them or anything. Just stumbled upon it.


----------



## kennephoto (Jan 9, 2014)

It's a cheap mono light. You get what you pay for I guess.


----------



## Taemobig (Jan 9, 2014)

Hmm, they don't seem too bad. I won't use them (I got alien bees/einsteins at home when I shoot for fun, and Broncolor at the studio when I shoot for work) but maybe I'll recommend them to friends who wants to dabble with lights once reviews are out.


----------

